# Cod Black Ops: Keine Untertitel bei AT Version aktivierbar?



## Wuschlbua (21. November 2010)

Hallo Community!
Habe mir die AT Version von Cod Black ops gekauft (für PC) und heute installiert (war auf Urlaub).
Nur ich kann leider nicht die Untertitel einschalten. Es sollte zwar im Menü "Spiel" vorhanden sein die Untertitel einzuschalten, ist jedoch bei mir nicht.
Hat hier wer das gleiche Problem oder ne Lösung? Habe zwar im Internet gesehen die config Datei zu ändern, hat mir aber nichts gebracht.
Dankeschön für Eure Hilfe


----------



## SuperDaniel (21. November 2010)

du könntest mal diesen Patch testen

Call of Duty 7: Black Ops - Deutsche Texte & Untertitel
rapidshare
ul.to
netload

ich weiß nur nicht ob steam da dann meckert


----------

